# Custom Call makers Show in Unicoi



## M Sharpe

Russell Beard and myself wanted to do something for the custom call makers and the hunters alike. To rekindle the fire of Unicoi and make it what it once was. I am delighted to announce that next year, there will be a show. Unicoi was more than excited to hear we where wanting to put on a show there. This show has nothing to do with the NWTF. It has everything to do with those that love the art of call making and the lore of hunting wily ol' gobblers! 
This event will take place in January of next year.  A special room rate will be offered for those wanting to spend the night. We are hoping to resurrect this show and make it what it once was. I've already had a good number of call makers interested in attending. 
If you have any questions, shoot me or Russell a pm and we'll give a number so you can talk with us about the show.

Mark


----------



## ol bob

Thanks!!!!


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter

Good news. Let me know if I can be of any assistance with getting the word out in my area such as contacting call makers, getting flyers out,etc...Strutter.


----------



## NUTT

sweet! much needed


----------



## Unicoidawg

Just let me know when it is and I'll swing through and have a look see.


----------



## M Sharpe

The Cohutta Strutter said:


> Good news. Let me know if I can be of any assistance with getting the word out in my area such as contacting call makers, getting flyers out,etc...Strutter.



Thanks David! We need all the help we can get to bring this show back!!!

You get your call yet?

Will do our best to keep everyone updated!


----------



## herb mcclure

*Custom Call makers Show at UNICOI*

Mark,  as you know I cannot make a call, but I can talk turkey hunting and I will be there, our Lord's willing. 
Great news for Eastern Turkey Hunters of the Southeast.
THIS HAS MADE MY DAY AND NIGHT.       THANKS 
herb mcclure


----------



## Roger T

Very interested & hope I can be a part of this!


----------



## Luke0927

Cant make any calls but I'd be happy to attend.


----------



## ryanwhit

Cool!  Looking forward to seeing how this progresses and hope I'll be able to attend!!


----------



## Brad

This is great.  I'm making plans to attend.


----------



## M Sharpe

Thanks guys, I've already got a good many of the call makers ready for this to take place. And from, what I've read and listened to from the turkey world, to move it back to Unicoi. That has happened. Now we just need you! It is going to take people wanting custom calls also to make this a success. 
This gathering will not be about just buying and selling, it will be about coming together with others that share the same passion as yourself. There is no banquet, just plain ol' fellowship.....a gathering! 
What I will need is something in writing (from vendors), as this event draws nearer, such as an email or snail mail  to turn into the staff at Unicoi. As it stands now, the dates are January 15th, 16th and possibly the 17th, 2016.
Mark your calendars and help us, the whole turkey hunting society, make this a success!
If you're interested, pm me and I'll sent you my phone number and email address.

Mark


----------



## turkeykirk

Sounds great! Will plan on being there.


----------



## deuce1

This is awesome. Thanks Mark and Russell. If the good Lord willing I will be there. Always wanted to be apart of Unicoi; hopefully this will be the new beginning.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Stuck up top. Hey Mark how about starting up a fb event page for it?


----------



## M Sharpe

Unicoidawg said:


> Stuck up top. Hey Mark how about starting up a fb event page for it?



Thanks!!

Looking into that too!


----------



## J Gilbert

M Sharpe said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Looking into that too!



I'm happy to handle this and anything else I can help with for this show, please let me know what I can do.


----------



## nx95240

that great mark. you know me and JEFF will be there.. let us know what going on


----------



## herb mcclure

*Custom Call makers Show at UNICOI*

I tip my hat, to Mr. Sharpe, and Mr. Beard, for their concern and efforts to rekindle the turkey hunter's event at UNICOI, which goes back years and years before hardly any of this forum's posters, even had knowledge their was a wild turkey in the world.

UNICOI, was the top drawing turkey show at one time, with most of those-day's very top turkey call makers and celebrities of the turkey world, coming from all over the UNITE STATES.

I myself, are very honored, to have been chosen to give the very first program, about turkeys and turkey hunting there in the very first UNICOI Turkey event; 1975 was the year.

Mr. Bob Stack, park manager, contacted me at the Gibson Sporting Goods Store where I worked. He asked me if I would come to UNICOI, to talk and show my turkey photos and movies, which I had made, with old Kodak Super 8 movie camera. Also, the late MR. Arron  Pass of the GA. GAME AND FISH COMM., their PR person and editor. Arron was master of ceremony for this event. I gave them an seminar talk on turkey hunting and showing slides and movies, which I had made. This turkey event was held outdoors under a pavilion at the camping area that first year. Local mountain turkey hunters were the majority there, a few from Gainesville and other local towns mostly hunted in middle GA. turkey woods. 

The next year, I again was chosen, to do the same as the year before, except this time the turkey event  was held indoors and many more hunters came. 

From these earlier turkey programs held there; became the UNICOI Wild Turkey Calling Contest, Seminars, Custom Call Makers, and the Turkey Hunters talking to each other , which was known as the Turkey Hunter's Weekend , at UNICOI.

herb mcclure


----------



## trkyburns

Sounds like a great event. I'm interested as both a potential vendor and buyer. Looking forward to more details.


----------



## M Sharpe

I've had numerous people contact me and have been in contact with numerous people myself. So far this is the list that have said they were coming.

1)   Bob and Michael Buckner
2)   Irvin Whitt
3)   Hoyt Brown
4)   Kevin Dorsey
5)   Roger Tennant
6)   Melvin Newman
7)   Harry Burkett
8)   Billy Buice
9)   Brian Watts
10) Jeff McKamey
11) Chris Brumfiel
12) Dave Cirincione (call collection)
13) Olin Humphries
14) Dean Mundenke (Red Beard)
15) Bob Harwell
16) Richard Hudson
17) Dan Harris
18) Bill Hinkle
19) Jeremy Stafford
20) Mark McPhail
21) Chad Hutchinson
22) Lon Trice
23) Darren Dawkins
24) Marlin Watkins
25) Herb McClure (book & seminar)
26) Gerry Bramblett
27) Del Crow & Billy Macallister
28) Matt McLain
29) Jack Scott
30) Clint Corder
31) Wendell Lancaster
32) Tony Quarino
33) Al & Josh Shoemaker
34) Kevin Cantrell
35) Donnie Richards
36) Fred Cox
37) Joseph Martin
38) Harold and Derrick Fowler
39) Will Dutton (custom knife maker)
40) Lee Chadwick (Misfire Game Calls)
41) Fatal Attraction Game Calls
42) Steve Lumma
43) Jeff Erb
44) Lamar Williams
45) Brandon Washington
46) Jerry Wilkins
47) Doug Morgan
48) Danny Wells
49) Steve Mann
50) Steve Torman (West Augusta)
51) Keil Hilbert
52) Kimmy Hanks
53) Wayne Hendrix (custom knife maker)
54) G L Drew (custom knife maker)


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter

Mark, I have a friend Jeremy Stafford of Stafford's Custom Calls that would like to attend. Jeremy is a great guy and talented call maker with a good ear for turkey. I gave him your contact info so you should be hearing from him. David.


----------



## M Sharpe

Thanks David!!!

Trying to get Mr. Herb geared back up to do a seminar!!!


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter

M Sharpe said:


> Thanks David!!!
> 
> Trying to get Mr. Herb geared back up to do a seminar!!!



Now that would be awesome ! Mr. McClure pretty please ?!!!


----------



## M Sharpe

List updated....post 21


----------



## herb mcclure

*Custom Call makers Show at UNICOI*

Mark and David:  
Thanks for the invite and your wanting for me, to talk among our fellow turkey people, when the all new Custom Call Makers Show is a reality next January. I will be there! 

What is difficult for Herb: 
He can not hear in a crowd, well enough, to carry on a conversation. However, if in a quite place, like a room, I still have many a turkey yarn,  I can spin and nothing would please this old turkey man's heart, anymore than that; at least, one more time.

And who knows, I might even have some new video's from this hunting season to show, of real wild turkeys from real wild turkey woods; where real wild turkeys have always lived;  not from some restocked habitat. 
herb mcclure


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter

More great news! Mr. McClure, anything you would be willing to share about turkeys and turkey hunting (stories,videos,etc)would be a treat and honor to participate in. After all Mr. Herb it was you that started things off with the first program back in 1975. I think it would only be fitting to see that happen again with the creation of the 1st Annual Custom Call Makers Show !!! God bless. David.


----------



## M Sharpe

Added more names to the list. See post 21


----------



## M Sharpe

Still growing!!!


----------



## Roger T

This is freakin excitin even though its not till january !!! Thank you Mark & Russell for gettin the ball rollin on this jamup event & lookin forward to it!


----------



## Bram

*Unicoi Show*

Great idea and know it will be supported. Count Bram's Bones in. Thanks


----------



## J. Scott

*Scotts Cutter (Jack) if the good lord permits will be there*

If the Good Lord permits, we will be there.  Let us hear  details.


----------



## M Sharpe

Will do Mr. Jack!!

If anyone is wanting to reserve their room at Unicoi for the show Jan. 15th & 16th, here is the number to the lodge.

800-573-9659

To receive the special room rate of $89/night, the promotional code is "Turkey"


----------



## Jakemaster

Mark, I reserved 2 rooms today by phone. I had some trouble getting through. I called back and hit zero and got an answer. Anyone reserving by phone mention Unicoi Call Makers Show.


----------



## fishin in georgia

I'll be there to spend some money on calls and support the show. I used to attend some years back and it was always a good time with great call makers in attendance. Just fyi, I reserved a room on line with Unicoi Lodge just now, entered the promo code "turkey" in the box for it, and the reduced rate came up just fine, and it said "Unicoi Turkey Show". I'm already looking forward to the show!


----------



## Gaswamp

M Sharpe said:


> Will do Mr. Jack!!
> 
> If anyone is wanting to reserve their room at Unicoi for the show Jan. 15th & 16th, here is the number to the lodge.
> 
> 800-573-9659
> 
> To receive the special room rate of $89/night, the promotional code is "Turkey"



what are the tentative times for the show?


----------



## M Sharpe

Joe, it is Friday 3-7, Saturday 9-5.
I've just added more names to the list.

Mark


----------



## redowl

I will be there and i know a lot off people will attend.we need to get unico back like it was in the Eighties and Nineties.my name is Danny Harp and i will be there thanks.


----------



## Gut_Pile

What a great list you have so far Mark. Looking forward to the show


----------



## jughead

Is this at Unicoi lodge ?


----------



## M Sharpe

jughead said:


> Is this at Unicoi lodge ?



yes

Go to post 21 for updated vendor list!


----------



## Ben Athens

Has anyone contacted Steve Scruggs?  My kids love his snake show.


----------



## M Sharpe

No, we'll kick that idea around though.
We've got a meeting room reserved for Mr. Herb McClure's seminar. Might can squeeze him in there.


----------



## ol bob

Getting bigger and better every day this could be BIG.


----------



## M Sharpe

The number is now at 50 with Steve's Mann and Torman


----------



## M Sharpe

Couple more added!


----------



## M Sharpe

Talked to Ms. Chambers last weekend and she said she has already reserved quite a few rooms. It's looking pretty good!!


----------



## Johnny 71

Will Mr McClure's seminar be on Saturday, what time?


----------



## M Sharpe

Yes, Mr. Herb's seminar will be Saturday from 2-4.

Mark


----------



## john1970

any one have info on this maker thank you  Don Chancey of Baxley, Georgia


----------



## Gaswamp

john1970 said:


> any one have info on this maker thank you  Don Chancey of Baxley, Georgia



He passed away some years back


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

Hey Guys is this a Turkey only deal or are there other call makers involved?


----------



## M Sharpe

Turkey or turkey related


----------



## dkinsey

I would like to be there also!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M Sharpe

dkinsey said:


> I would like to be there also!!!!!!!!!



As a vendor???

If so, email me your email address and phone number at wingbone1@gmail.com       I'll email you back the particulars.

Mark


----------



## M Sharpe

Check us out on facebook as Unicoi Call Makers Show!!


----------



## M Sharpe

Here is the vendor list so far. 1) Bob and Michael Buckner 2) Irvin Whitt 3) Hoyt Brown 4) Kevin Dorsey 5) Roger Tennant 6) Melvin Newman 7) Harry Burkett 8) Billy Buice 9) Brian Watts 10) Jeff McKamey 11) Gene Gardner 12) Dave Cirincione (call collection) 13) Mark McPhail 14) Olin Humprhies 15) Bill Henkel
 16) Bob Harwell 17) Jeremy Stafford 18) Richard Hudson 19) Dan Harris 20) Joseph Martin 21) Marlin Watkins 22) Darren Dawkins 23) Chad Hutchinson 24) Lon Trice 25) Billy Macallister & Del Crow MacDaddy Game Calls 26) Gerry Bramblett Bram's Bones 27) Wendell Lancaster 28) Fred Cox 29) Donnie Richards 30) Al & Josh Shoemaker 31) Matt McLain 32) Tony Quarino 33) Kevin Cantrell 34) Don Sitton 35) Herb McClure (book and seminar) 36) Jack Scott 37) Dean Mundenke (Red Beard) 38) Harold & Derrick Fowler 39) Will Dutton (Custom Knife Maker) 40) Lee Chadwick (Misfire Game Calls) 41) Fatal Attraction Game Calls 42) XXXXXX 43) Jeff Erb 44) Lamar Williams 45) Brandon Washington 46) Jerry Wilkins 47) Doug Morgan 48) Danny Wells 49) Steve Mann 50) Steve Torman (West Augusta) 51) Kehl Hilbert 52) Tim Sandford 53) Wayne Hendrix (custom knife maker) 54) G L Drew (custom knife maker) 55) Kevin Farr 56) Kelly Puckett 57) Dickie Champion 58) Ed Jenkins 59) Russell Beard 60) Brian Trench 61) Steve Savage 62) Mark Prudhomme 63) Blake Thomason 64) Tommy Ellis 65) XXXXXXXXX 66) Lyle Gilbert


----------



## M Sharpe

Over 5000 views on this thread!! I hope to see all of you in Unicoi next year!! LOL!


----------



## M Sharpe

Ralph Permar on the list. As of now there are 70 vendors coming!!


----------



## M Sharpe

Just an update....as of now we have 72 vendors coming to set up at the show next year. We have outgrown the place they were putting us. This going to be better. She is moving us into Master's Hall which can be locked at night. It will also give us more room.

If you are staying for the Friday night buffet, which is $14.95/person, you will need to see Russell Beard or myself to get a ticket. We are not collecting money. It is to be presented to the cashier after eating. These tickets may be obtained that Friday morning until time to eat.

I am also having 72 caps, of various colors, embroidered with a mountain silhouette and Unicoi Call Makers Show on them. If you are interested, let me know.

Mark


----------



## Gut_Pile

Interested in a hat Mark.

Shoot me a message with details


----------



## M Sharpe

I talked to Unicoi yesterday and was told we are very close to capacity. So we have decided to go ahead and close the vendor list. Wish we could continue taking them, but we are running out of room. 

Mark Sharpe


----------



## M Sharpe

Got a little change to the vendor list. Clint Corder will not be setting up as a vendor this year due to his backlog of orders. However, the one taking his place at the show is no newcomer to Unicoi! Please make welcome Mr Don Sitton!!


----------



## M Sharpe

*New updated list*

Here is the vendor list so far. 1) Bob and Michael Buckner 2) Irvin Whitt 3) Hoyt Brown 4) Kevin Dorsey 5) Roger Tennant 6) Melvin Newman 7) Harry Burkett 8) Billy Buice 9) Brian Watts 10) Jeff McKamey 11) Gene Gardner 12) Dave Cirincione (call collection) 13) Mark McPhail 14) Olin Humprhies 15) Bill Henkel
 16) Bob Harwell 17) Jeremy Stafford 18) Richard Hudson 19) Dan Harris 20) Joseph Martin 21) Marlin Watkins 22) Darren Dawkins 23) Chad Hutchinson 24) Lon Trice 25) Billy Macallister & Del Crow MacDaddy Game Calls 26) Gerry Bramblett Bram's Bones 27) Wendell Lancaster 28) Fred Cox 29) Donnie Richards 30) Al & Josh Shoemaker 31) Matt McLain 32) Tony Quarino 33) Kevin Cantrell 34) Don Sitton 35) Herb McClure (book and seminar) 36) Jack Scott 37) Dean Mundenke (Red Beard) 38) Harold & Derrick Fowler 39) Will Dutton (Custom Knife Maker) 40) Lee Chadwick (Misfire Game Calls) 41) Brian Lawter 42) Steve Lumma 43) Jeff Erb 44) Lamar Williams 45) Brandon Washington 46) Jerry Wilkins 47) Doug Morgan 48) Danny Wells 49) Steve Mann 50) Steve Torman (West Augusta) 51) Kehl Hilbert 52) Kimmy Hanks 53) Wayne Hendrix (custom knife maker) 54) G L Drew (custom knife maker) 55) Kevin Farr 56) Kelly Puckett 57) Dickie Champion 58) Ed Jenkins 59) Russell Beard 60) Tim Bullock 61) Steve Savage 62) Mark Prudhomme 63) Blake Thomason 64) Tommy Ellis 65) Daniel Kinsey 66) Lyle Gilbert 67) Jeff Lacey 68) Mark Thomas 69) Ralph Permar  70) Kenneth Shinn 71) Johnny Ponder 72) Kyle Osborne and Doug Rogers.


----------



## M Sharpe

Chris Brumfield sent me a message today stating he would not be able to attend the show. Gene Gardner with Old Masters Turkey calls will be taking his place. So make welcome Gene Gardner!!


----------



## ol bob

Glad to see Gene will be there just wish Parker could be with him!!


----------



## M Sharpe

I wish the same Bob!! I wish I had got to met Parker!!


----------



## M Sharpe

Time is rapidly approaching for the Unicoi Call Maker Show. We are expecting a pretty big turnout from the feed back we've been getting. I'm getting more and more excited with each passing day. Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones for the first time. If you are a turkey hunter, this is a show you will want to make. No ribbons awarded, no competitions, so there should be no hard feelings building amongst call makers, nor judges. Just good ol' meet and great. Fellowship among people with a common interest! Mark your calendars  January 15th & 16th and come join in on this show!


----------



## Gaswamp

1 week away.....looking forward to it


----------



## Randy

Ok thinking about going this weekend?  What is the latest and greatest?  Times, locations etc?


----------



## Gaswamp

lookin forward to 2017.  hope its still MLK weekend and I don't have to work that Sat.


----------

